# Sterling TR7 Skiff Experience



## Hahnster (Sep 22, 2011)

Planning on buying a poling skiff in the near future & wondering if anyone has experience with the Sterling TR7 and how it stacks up against the following boats that I have wet tested so far?

Hell's Bay - Waterman
Hell's Bay - Guide
East Cape - Fury 
Beavertail - Vengeance. 

After much research it seems to have a lot going for it but wondering what real world experience out there is? In my reading it appears to have the following specs:
- draft in less than 6"
- jump on plane in 11" or less
- poles easily like most of these FL style skiffs in this class
- has great fit n finish based on photos 

Thoughts?


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

I had a TR7. It does what the mfg says it will do. I sold it only because it is not a family style boat. It is great for one or two to fish out of. 

Being flat bottomed, it will be rough in chop and can be wet if crossing at an angle. The large live well at the back of the boat does add weight to it and will effect your hole shot.


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't know your location, however, I have a new TR7 for sale at our store. Call or P.M. me for more info. Frank at LMC Marine Ctr.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Hahnster said:


> Planning on buying a poling skiff in the near future & wondering if anyone has experience with the Sterling TR7 and how it stacks up against the following boats that I have wet tested so far?
> 
> Hell's Bay - Waterman
> Hell's Bay - Guide
> ...


Do some inter-web research and read up on the poling skiff forums in FL. Those guys have the most experience. As far as Mfr's draft claims go, I can only say that the Vengeance has a very low number and I tested one lightly loaded with 2 men and a girl and the draft was 9"+ at rest.

The East Cape Fury will likely handle the chop best but it will draft an inch or two more than the East Cape Lostmen. Also, the Lostmen is quite possibly the most stable poling skiff on the market. Meaning when the fisherman on the bow moves from center to one side, you won't get tossed off the poling platform by a rolling hull.

Just my $0.02 and yes, I've put my money where my mouth is...my Lostmen is in production now.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Fin & Feather Guide Service*

Call James Shuler in Port O'Connor to charter a day sight casting from a LostMen. It is money well spent and he is on the fish! If you want to go in the next couple weeks, I might have time to split the charter with you.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Capt Scott Null runs a Fury in Galveston - ask him about the 'skinny' on the Fury. Looks like a very sweet ride... The EC boys build some really slick rigs.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I tested a TR7 in Florida and the deal killer for me was draft, it was almost double advertised. I currently run a Lostmen.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I tested a TR7 a few years ago before the beavertail.. It ran as skinny as anything, but draft wasnt as advertised....

For the money, GO ECC!!!!!!!!!!!!

If your in the market for new, the ECC lostmen or FURY is the way to go...

Im dying to get a fury, but one new boat this year is enough lol.... Capt Scott null has a BAD ARSE fury. Ive poled him around on it for a few days, and if i get my wish that will be my second boat and ill sell the beavertail in a few years


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*Curious*

I have a question: why do you want a poling skiff for Texas waters-if you are not a guide?
Will they go where no other boat will? Do you enjoy poling while someone else fishes?


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Billphish said:


> I have a question: why do you want a poling skiff for Texas waters-if you are not a guide?
> Will they go where no other boat will? Do you enjoy poling while someone else fishes?


IMO, the right poling skiff will go where no other boats can, except an air boat. If you're in 6-8" of water and cant jump on plane, you can easily pole to deeper water to jump on plane...fishing all the while. Sight casting reds and watching them inhale the bait is a BLAST!!! You can fish the deep mud in the winter without worrying about stingrays. You can see in the water better from an elevated perspective and you can fish from the poling platform too. I've got some regular fishing partners who are excited about being on both the casting and the poling platforms when my Lostmen hits the TX coast.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Billphish said:


> I have a question: why do you want a poling skiff for Texas waters-if you are not a guide?
> Will they go where no other boat will? Do you enjoy poling while someone else fishes?


Because I love to see the fish eat in skinny water. I fish off the platform whether I am by myself or playing clean up for my buddy, who also has a skiff. We trade off on the platform and each others boat. I love to watch people catch fish they can see as much as I like to catch them myself.


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

How much money do you have????

http://www.chittumskiffs.com/


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

knowphish said:


> How much money do you have????
> 
> http://www.chittumskiffs.com/


One word...over rated (ok, two words)


----------



## Hahnster (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, sounds like the TR7 drafts too deep for what I am after and based on the hull design a bit rough in the common chop that we must go through to get to the skinny.

Billphish, it is all about personal preference and for me stalking the reds on the poling platform is the shiz - kind of like kayaking you either love it or hate it Honestly the thought of poling my buddies around and putting them on their first pod of tailing reds is why I want a FL stlye skiff. 

I have spent a day in Captain Null's boat and loved it, have not been on a Lostmen yet but think it may be a bit small for what I want to do? More advice requested - trying to balance the skinny effect while beeing able to comfortably fish 3 in the Seadrift & Port O areas. 

With that said I was contacted about buying a 2008 Beavertail Osprey wich looks very clean and obviously is a great design given the Hell's Bay lawsuit, Any thoughts on this skiff, the thought of buying a used skiff is appealing given my rookie status?

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## Hahnster (Sep 22, 2011)

Redfish, 

The Chittum skiffs are clearly the most technically advanced on the market, however dropping 70K on my first skiff seems like a STRETCH!


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I really don't think you could go wrong with a Fury, Lostmen or BT. I believe the Fury and Lostmen have an identical deck (length, Beam and layout). The difference is in the hull, Fury drafts a bit more than a Lostmen but you will get a better ride as a trade off. The Lostmen will go skinnier than you can imagine. None of these boats are made for open water... but you pick your poison. You need to decide how much open water you really fish and how shallow you really need to be. I need to be shallow so I deal with a little spray on windy days, a good trade off for me. I bought a boat for when I turn off the key and start to pole.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Hahnster said:


> I have spent a day in Captain Null's boat and loved it, have not been on a Lostmen yet but think it may be a bit small for what I want to do? More advice requested - trying to balance the skinny effect while beeing able to comfortably fish 3 in the Seadrift & Port O areas.
> 
> With that said I was contacted about buying a 2008 Beavertail Osprey wich looks very clean and obviously is a great design given the Hell's Bay lawsuit, Any thoughts on this skiff, the thought of buying a used skiff is appealing given my rookie status?
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback!


The Lostmen & Fury are the same size with the same deck. Just different hulls. From what I have heard from others, the Osprey is a great boat (I almost bought one) but won't get you into and OUT of many of the skinny water haunts where reds hide around Espiritu Santo. The Lostmen with a tunnel will.

Good luck and enjoy your shopping!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Billphish said:


> I have a question: why do you want a poling skiff for Texas waters-if you are not a guide?
> Will they go where no other boat will? Do you enjoy poling while someone else fishes?


Here is why:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=374053


----------



## Hahnster (Sep 22, 2011)

*Pod of reds*

Another reason as to why: http://mail.aol.com/34188-111/aol-6...9&folder=OldMail&partId=1&saveAs=IMG_0702.MOV



Laguna Freak said:


> Here is why:
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=374053


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

My Sterling floating in 6 inches with me leaning over the side to take photo


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

The lostmen is a great boat and even better when you take in the pricing and what you get. Capt. Nathaniel Lemmon in New Smyrna Beach Florida has the first Lostmen that ECC made. I have fished with him several days and that boat is awesome. Drafts very shallow, is extremely stable, and very dry comfortable ride.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with a BT either.. I have run one for the last two years, now granted mine is the 2005 B1 with no bells and whistles but it takes me anywhere I need to go anywhere in texas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I run an 03 Sterling 180 in POC it gets me everwhere i need to go. On plane, bobs down, jack plate up ive gotten it through some pretty skinny stuff but it wont do what a micro skiff or something like a RFL will. As for poling its pretty agile and absolutely silent even with a slight chop. The only thing it needs in my opinion is a cav plate for running jacked up ive had a few pucker moments in shallow waters when the eng lost water pressure.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Badazz Poling Skiff*

Check out the link below if you're shopping for a poling skiff. Kevin Fenn, Marc Page and their crew build great products that will get you into and out of the skinny and will silently stalk fish in the skinny.

http://eastcapeskiffs.com/skiffs/lostmen/videos

It's a decent quality video so give it a little time to load. I let it start and then pause so it loads a few minutes before I start watching it.


----------



## Hahnster (Sep 22, 2011)

Laguna Freak said:


> Check out the link below if you're shopping for a poling skiff. Kevin Fenn, Marc Page and their crew build great products that will get you into and out of the skinny and will silently stalk fish in the skinny.
> 
> http://eastcapeskiffs.com/skiffs/lostmen/videos
> 
> It's a decent quality video so give it a little time to load. I let it start and then pause so it loads a few minutes before I start watching it.


Think I have watched about 50 of their over the last few weeks!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Hahnster said:


> Think I have watched about 50 of their over the last few weeks!


Yea, pretty good videos.

ECC is supposed to be starting on my sled this week. I'm getting a build upgrade to Kevlar:Glass with 70:30 weave because there seems to be no Innegra in the US right now and none shipping from Germany any time soon. My Kevlar is supposed to be in Kevin's hands by Thursday. I'm pretty excited. All I can say is East Cape is taking care of this Texas customer just like their reputation is for all of their customers. I'll post build pics as I receive them. I think you'll find them interesting and fun to watch the build.


----------



## Hahnster (Sep 22, 2011)

Laguna Freak said:


> Yea, pretty good videos.
> 
> ECC is supposed to be starting on my sled this week. I'm getting a build upgrade to Kevlar:Glass with 70:30 weave because there seems to be no Innegra in the US right now and none shipping from Germany any time soon. My Kevlar is supposed to be in Kevin's hands by Thursday. I'm pretty excited. All I can say is East Cape is taking care of this Texas customer just like their reputation is for all of their customers. I'll post build pics as I receive them. I think you'll find them interesting and fun to watch the build.


LF,

Looking forward to the build pics! What other options did you go with on you Lostmen?


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Hahnster, here's my build list

*East Cape Lostmen **w/ E-Tec 60 Hp (white)*

Fuel Water Separator

Hydraulic Steering

Atlas Micro Jack Plate

Original Center Console: no jump seat
*Raised:* 32" from cockpit floor to top of console / *Offset:* port side of console 3" to port of hull center line / *Color: Green *to match lower hull 

Infusion Glass/Kevlar build:Hybrid cloth as light as practical

Tunnel Hull Vented and Valved

Custom Color *Hull & Console Green */ Deck, Hatches, Cockpit, & Poling Platform Khaki Tan - customer provided color samples

Spray RailsTan color

Fuel Water Separator

SS Cleats Flip -up style Bow and Port Side Stern

Insulation Glove Box Cooler and Livewell only

Trolling motor Wire chase and backing plate only

Push Pole clips V Marine

12 volt receptacle on console

Ritchie Compass White / calibrated

Live Well Bubblers

Cup Holders 2 installed port and starboard sides

Perko switch

Sea Dek Poling Platform

ECC Stake - Out System Use Stick It Pin - Black

Grab Bar Passenger side of cockpit 

Powder Coat Package All aluminum (including V marine push pole clips & cup holders) - match lower hull green color

Install Customer's Stereo radio

Install Customer's GPS cables and transducer

DeliveryTo Zip Code 78732


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hahnster, did you make a decision on your skiff?


----------



## Hahnster (Sep 22, 2011)

*Finally have a skiff being built*

After lots of research, fishing and riding I choose a Beavertail BT3 which was the best mix of performance, fit n finish and value for my needs. What sealed the deal was flying to Florida and meetng the new owners of Beavertail - Will and Liz Leslie who are class acts and the kind of people you would trust your kids with let alone building your skiff. I will post pics soon.:brew2:

Will Leslie is delivering the boat to Austin and it will be on display at Sportmans Finest on Saturday January 28th.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Hahnster (Sep 22, 2011)

*A few BT3 build pics*

Build pics


----------

